# 탄산음료의 김이 빠지는 소리를 뭐라하나요?



## koolaid02

사이다나 콜라를 따거나 갓 딴 탄산음료수를 잔에 따를 때 나는 탄산소리는 뭐라 표현하나요?


----------



## ttori96

보통 치~익 이렇게 많이 써요!
'치익'이나 '치이익'?


----------



## koolaid02

이렇게 써봤는데 다른 단어가 또 있을까요?: 
사이다의 뚜껑을 돌려 따는 데서 나는 '치익' 소리가 마치 계곡에 온 느낌을 주었다.
사이다를 얼음을 넣은 잔에 따르니 '솨아아' 거품이 올라왔다.


----------



## Rance

쉬익도 많이 쓰입니다.


----------

